# Soundstream Davinci.......NOT mine



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Soundstream Davinci Car Amp 1300+ Watts - eBay (item 230573873478 end time Jan-23-11 19:21:18 PST)

Price looks good for 1 day left.....


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Bump for 12 hours left & only 500 bones.......


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Damn thats a thing of beauty


----------



## ugnlol (Apr 14, 2010)

After looking at the writing on the amp "DA VIN CI" and the design on the box I think this is not the original SS Davinci made in the USA? This has to be the one made later on overseas?

The original one did not come with the BLT4 either, but ofc that could be bought later on.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

You can tell by the box. The boxes with color are the overseas amp. The simple white boxes are the made in the US ones.


----------



## ugnlol (Apr 14, 2010)

Thx for the info, confirmed what i thought.. and the seller writes the complete opposite.. 
Then I saved some cash there!


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I can tell you the amplifier "looks" like every other Davinci. The first run Davinci's did not come with a BLT4 & they later added it to help with tuning (as I understand it). You can buy a regular Soundstream BLT4 and it's the same thing just gold plated. I've also read that all the parts were manufactured in the US and Indonesia bought out the remaining stock of Davinci's. 

Perhaps someone could get hold of Wade to confirm/deny all of this? I don't want anyone to buy an amp that is misrepresented....but I'd like to see someone get a good deal if were indeed just "shipped" from Asia. 

[email protected]


----------



## ugnlol (Apr 14, 2010)

How do you know the seller?

And the BLT4 they at first sold as extra and the one they later on shipped with the amp is NOT the same.
The print board is of lesser quality, the resistors are of lesser quality and so on - the result of this is higher THD and I would not call that "the same ass the original".

But I don't care, in my eyes the seller is giving FALSE information and I'm not interested in this amp.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

ugnlol said:


> How do you know the seller?
> 
> And the BLT4 they at first sold as extra and the one they later on shipped with the amp is NOT the same.
> The print board is of lesser quality, the resistors are of lesser quality and so on - the result of this is higher THD and I would not call that "the same ass the original".
> ...


Oh I don't know him/her at all. His/her very first sentences are that it is made in USA and if they are misrepresenting then they should pull the auction immediately IMO.

I've heard there are differences and I've heard there are not differences. I don't know for sure...all of that is internet chatter. As I stated before, if this person is misrepresenting what they are trying to sell, that is wrong.

Also, I went ahead and sent Wade an e-mail. Hopefully he can tell us what is what.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldn't get worked up about it. I am sure the guy just doesn't know. I mean our audio community seems to not know, he is just some guy who looks at what it says on the box. I am sure the box says made in the US.

In any case, color box = oveseas
white plain box = USA built.

That simple


----------



## smithee419 (Aug 27, 2008)

The Original Davinci that came in the White/Red box did come with a BLT4 and 2 cables, I only know this because I have 1 NIB in my closet.


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

Does it matter if it was produced overseas if it is the exact same schematics as the original? I thought most overseas stuff got it's bad rep from being cheap, mass-produced designs repackaged under different brands. It's kind of hard to cram enough generic circuit boards together to recreate an amp this complex. Am i wrong in this assumption?


----------



## smithee419 (Aug 27, 2008)

I guess you would have to compare the circuit boards side by side to tell anykind of difference. I didn't even realize they made any after the buyout, they were a limited run of amps, not too many produced. Like Rockytophigh said if anyone would know the difference it would be Wade.


----------



## smithee419 (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow it just sold for $910, man I should put 1 of mine up for sale, NO NEVER MIND!


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow....it finished higher than I thought it would. $950 shipped. I'll post up here if I get the pleasure of speaking to Wade about it.


----------



## smithee419 (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm curious what Wade has to say also. I still have to send him my other Davinci to get the power supply repaired.


----------



## ugnlol (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't know this Wade, but do he still work for Soundstream or another brand?

When 'outsourcing' the production it's not a problem getting a product that looks like the one you ordered them to make, but the quality control that they actually use the parts you want to use and that every product is the same is the problem.
It's not the first time resistors, capacitor and so are replaced with cheaper ones "with the same value". And then you end up with a nice looking product, but not what you ordered.

And I think it's hard for any company to publicly go out and admit that a product has been compromised because of this.

But for me, this actually matters.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

ugnlol said:


> I don't know this Wade, but do he still work for Soundstream or another brand?
> 
> When 'outsourcing' the production it's not a problem getting a product that looks like the one you ordered them to make, but the quality control that they actually use the parts you want to use and that every product is the same is the problem.
> It's not the first time resistors, capacitor and so are replaced with cheaper ones "with the same value". And then you end up with a nice looking product, but not what you ordered.
> ...


do a search for ace956 on here.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Heard from Wade. Here is what he had to say.

" I designed pretty much all the Soundstream amplifiers, everything built through 1997. The DaVinci, Tarantula and Picasso were all my designs. As far as the DaVinci goes everyone of the gold paneled, rack mount DiVinci's were my design. The originals were built at my factory then Soundstream set up there own manufacturing and they built some there, but there were never any of that particular model manufactured anywhere but the USA."

Here is some additional information about his designs you guys may find interesting.

"If the pc board is blue then the amplifier was built by me. I it says Rubicon on the outside or the pc board is red then it was built by Soundstream. Most of the Rubicon amps were copies of my designs with some minor modifications."


----------

